
Evrybo – Free Design Collaboration and Prototyping Tool - evrybo
http://evrybo.com/
======
evrybo
Hey Guys - over the past few months I worked on small but powerful product
caled Evrybo.Evrybo is Free Design Collaboration and Prototyping tool. What do
you think?

~~~
brudgers
0\. Interesting and well designed.

1\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

2\. I am wary of taking a workflow dependency on a new project without an
obvious mechanism for a sustainable business model.

3\. If the goal is to eventually make money, I suggest charging money now.
This will provide feedback regarding what people will pay for and, if people
will pay, provide an income stream to sustain the work. With that in mind, I'd
recommend $100/month or more -- how much to charge should be a business
calculation on a spreadsheet based on conservative estimates of costs and
customer closings and churn rates.

5\. If you're not going to charge money, why have a signup?

Good luck.

